# Best R34 2012



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

At the GTROC Annual Awards Dinner 2012 we are proposing to hand out trophies for the best cars. The event itself is a great social occasion for members and partners. As well as a fantastic dinner there is also the chance to catch up with some senior people at Nissan, tuners, sponsors and NHPCs. Its also an opportunity to socialise with fellow members and for 2012 we have laid on an end of season meeting at the same venue. 

The awards are to recognise members of the GTROC who have made 2012 a success. But we also want to recognise those GTROC members who have shown real pride in their cars, whether it be to lovingly maintain them or go moster mental with them - the choice is yours. All we want you to do right now, is decide which ones are the best and then vote. The winners will be known the a couple of weeks before the event.

To start with we need you to post up TWO pictures of your R34 Skyline or Nissan Stagea - one taken at a GTROC event (social, track, drag, dyno. etc.) this year and one taken anywhere you wish. If we have more than ten to choose from on 10 September the GTROC Board will put together a shortlist. if we have ten or less all will be in the final vote.

From 10th onwards until the end of September there will be an open vote for all GTROC and forum members. The competition entry is open only to current GTROC members.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il start

Japfest - picture taken by another Forum member











last pic taken by Gio, waving goodbye


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That's that sorted then! Great car.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Might have to make previous winners exempt


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

1,000,000 votes from me for Mattys r34. 

Neil


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

The thing is, matty could win this forever:thumbsup:, but for this year he should win, then be banned :clap:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Matty needs some competition maybe


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Needs better photos though surely, that second one is the back of a truck


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like the truck pic 

that's why i chose it.

i am honestly not fussed if it won or not. i was just kicking off the contest.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Come on rain get some pictures up of your z-tune....:smokin:

That is the only R34 that can beat the hippo.


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Rain said:


> Matty needs some competition maybe


How about mine then,and oh, I also agree that matty32 should be banned from taking part.( sorry Matt )


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

jim-lm said:


> Come on rain get some pictures up of your z-tune....:smokin:
> 
> That is the only R34 that can beat the hippo.


I dont qualify to enter sadly


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Terje's 34GTR is one of my favourites. As is Johnny O's 34 GTR..


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

dont think matty32 won last year ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I didn't enter last year

Rules are cars have to have attended a Gtroc meet

There are a few 34s that should be posted up

seen many at meets this year


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Kadir said:


> Terje's 34GTR is one of my favourites. As is Johnny O's 34 GTR..



Thks Kadir


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Actually, Matty is right, he didn't enter the competition last year. I am sure there are a few cars on here that would give it a run for it's money in the comp


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

TSDAVE or Johnny_O both cars are stunning as well. 

Come on guys get some pictures up of your cars. 

P.s rain I know you don't qualify for this but it's just a good excuse to post pictures of a z-tune..:bowdown1:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

why doesn't Rain qualify?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

daytona said:


> why doesn't Rain qualify?


because one picture has to be from a GTROC meet and I don't think rain is even in the same country as his z-tune...or at least he wasn't..

the hippo can't win either as matt isn't a gtroc member..


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

can GTROC not change the criteria for international members then ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I am a fully paid up member with a membership card& pack

So that's ok

(my membership was never added to the trader status)


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

matty32 said:


> I didn't enter last year
> 
> Rules are cars have to have attended a Gtroc meet
> 
> ...


Here, here, come on people, get your R34's in. As long as your a member, an Executive Member it doesn't matter which country you live in! You just need to have been to a GTROC event! Our country Reps need to hurry up and sort one out!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

remember kids, 

when it comes to voting

its whatever...


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*one more for the list*

JAE last year:









Cadwell park









and just in case it has to be a GTROC event this year...here's one from the Euro tour, on the skid pan at Michelin test track in Clermont Ferrand:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Lewis_08 said:


> can GTROC not change the criteria for international members then ?


yes good point. Non0UK members just have to submit two pictures, one at a meeting this year (not necessarily GTROC event)


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

ludders it's time to reveal the winner


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

My vote goes to Matty32, having been lucky enough to experience it, it's amazing!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> My vote goes to Matty32, having been lucky enough to experience it, it's amazing!


very kind, but you should post up too!

everyone likes a BB with 19" TE37s! :smokin:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

how many meets have you been to this year matty


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Matty was at Japfest...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> how many meets have you been to this year matty


just the 1

all i had time for tbh Brian.

not that i wish to go into any details, but a meet that was a good 4 hour drive for me to get there i think is worthy


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Some of mine then:

Motorsport at the palace:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

Cook that first pic is awesome. 

Neil


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Three cars on the list so far. Any more?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Next week i will be at home and i can post some pictures of my car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

johnny_0 said:


> Next week i will be at home and i can post some pictures of my car.


Now this I will look forward to! :bowdown1:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lee - yours looks ace buddy! love the look of standard gtr's... Yours gets used properly too


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

blue34 said:


> ludders it's time to reveal the winner


If you really want me to?? Later today...........



.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

For me Matty and Johnny O (seeing the car in the flesh and makes me feel like my R34 is a Fiat Punto lol)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

some nice cars - but i have my fave ;-)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

This is the new kid on the block. Imported just two months ago. Those of you that went to TOTB would have seen it for the first time. As not too many people have had the opportunity to see this car yet I am posting quite a lot of pictures.





































































































It is parked at the far end left side!!













.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Lots of Nismo goodies present. Very very nice Ludders!


----------



## WARP SPEED (Aug 14, 2012)

Thats a nice new toy you've got there Ludders im loving the bronze ce28's on the clean bodywork :thumbsup:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

holy shitballs that R1 is cool


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely R1, I am not jealous, I am not jealous, I am not jealous.

Ok I am!!!!!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Suffice to say Ludders might just own more GTR's than anyone else and all great specs. What's the plan for the R1? May I ask who helped to import it?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Mel HKS said:


> Suffice to say Ludders might just own more GTR's than anyone else and all great specs. What's the plan for the R1? May I ask who helped to import it?


The plan is simple, unlike every car I have ever owned I really do intend to leave this car alone and just enjoy it. I imported it myself - I always do (this is my 3rd time)



.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow that looks super condition mate , was it bought through auction ?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

euroexports said:


> Wow that looks super condition mate , was it bought through auction ?


No straight from the owner. I doubt if one of these would ever reach an auction house?

It's only covered 14,000 miles from new.


.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Not usually a fan of the R34's but the R1 is real nice Jeff!


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

I saw that R1 at TOTB on the saturday and filled half of my memory card with its pics lol.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*ludders*

hi there just saw this post 

as i have a bb rtune r1 here in holland 
can you tel me wich engine spec number this is ?

cheers fili


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Saw the local R1 last night owned by a forum member, god I love these cars!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> Saw the local R1 last night owned by a forum member, god I love these cars!


I think that is the only other one in the UK???


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

greek r34 said:


> hi there just saw this post
> 
> as i have a bb rtune r1 here in holland
> can you tel me wich engine spec number this is ?
> ...


You have a pm


.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ludders said:


> I think that is the only other one in the UK???
> 
> .


yep it's the one we talked about at the ASDA day :thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Ludders said:


> This is the new kid on the block. Imported just two months ago. Those of you that went to TOTB would have seen it for the first time. As not too many people have had the opportunity to see this car yet I am posting quite a lot of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say this R1 gets my vote


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Ludders said:


> This is the new kid on the block. Imported just two months ago. Those of you that went to TOTB would have seen it for the first time. As not too many people have had the opportunity to see this car yet I am posting quite a lot of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know why I am aways on this forum, Just when I feel happy with my R34 someone comes along a makes it look shite!:bawling:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

stop quoting with pics!!!

tis lovely , build yours into one


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm sure the Birimingham one has Z-Tune wings and Z-Tune front bumper though? It looked epic last night I need to take proper pictures for you all!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> I'm sure the Birimingham one has Z-Tune wings and Z-Tune front bumper though? It looked epic last night I need to take proper pictures for you all!


Hey Emil thanks. 



Ludders twin


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

No worries, next time let me know and I'll be around, wasn't able to stop last night.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

bobwoolmer said:


> Hey Emil thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ludders twin


PHAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't get me wrong that looks AWESOME but I think something just doesn't look right with it being white. though I'd still sell my kidneys for it. 

Neil


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

where can i get those front wings from???


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Lewis_08 said:


> holy shitballs that R1 is cool


You have to see it in the flesh to truly appreciate it and the spec. is amazing, the fact it's a rare model and also has genuine Omori factory tuning and then some..

Other than a Z tune it's about as good as it gets in my opinion.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

blue34 said:


> You have to see it in the flesh to truly appreciate it and the spec. is amazing, the fact it's a rare model and also has genuine Omori factory tuning and then some..
> 
> Other than a Z tune it's about as good as it gets in my opinion.


It's quite quick as well


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

blue34 said:


> You have to see it in the flesh to truly appreciate it and the spec. is amazing, the fact it's a rare model and also has genuine Omori factory tuning and then some..
> 
> Other than a Z tune it's about as good as it gets in my opinion.


.....I may have been inspired to get in contact with Jurgen lol and there is an MP2 R1 for sale at one of the dealers in JP !!


cant decide to build mine into a monster or buy a piece of nismo history?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Buy the history then build your other car up into a monster over a period of time.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

euroexports said:


> where can i get those front wings from???


Nismo

via Abbey Motorsport

.


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

Ludders, sorry if I'm asking the bleeding obvious but I'm assuming you've photoshopped the build plate to remove the chassis number...

Why is it missing the pop rivet on the left hand side??


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Lewis_08 said:


> stop quoting with pics!!!


+1

Some lovely cars there :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Iron Chef said:


> Ludders, sorry if I'm asking the bleeding obvious but I'm assuming you've photoshopped the build plate to remove the chassis number...
> 
> Why is it missing the pop rivet on the left hand side??


Yes photoshoped....

The pin is simply missing but the numbers all match everywhere I'm not that silly!!

.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

My Endless-r Bnr34 UK VSPEC

During a meeting in a trackday









Pics of exterior/engine bay

































Pic of interior









A nice souvenir from Japan, before left Endless-r, on "GTR MAGazine"


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow!! Nice setup!!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll post a pic of mine, it'll be a good test for the trainspotters


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

guys i love the R34 platform, but have no knowledge on the R1 model, can someone please be kind enough to put up some info on this model? much appreciated.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

development step by Nismo (mainly of the N1 block based engines) along with the S1 (S-Tune) the R1 (R-Tune) was the last step before the Z2 engined Z-Tune

Nismo playing


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Lewis thanks for the info


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh boy some nice cars are coming out of the woodwork now!!

I just cannot get the same passion for a R35 GTR. Is it me??


.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont do it !! when the R35 ers get your i want the R1 lol

Oh BTW 
here is a Q for you - did nismo use any available chassis to build S1 & R1s as i have seen V-spec (BB with black engine bays) V spec 2's and as your disc "Cars owned: R.I.P.S Drag-R + The Sherbet Lemon + R34 Nur Spec R1 + R34 GTR + R32 GTR" a NUR R1 ???

im generally clued up on my BNR24s but not sure to the full chassis use ?



PS
Love R35 GTRs but tbh im planning on buying an R1 or building my current one up rather than changing as they dont have that same lure to me.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I THINK R1 spec can be bought/built to a R34s owner, tell them you have 34 and want the R1 package and they will fit it, at least i THINK so...

Just a quick browse on the Nismo site they now also offer R2 engine configs lol!


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I just cannot get the same passion for a R35 GTR. Is it me??


This thread is so much better than the 'Best R35' bun fight :chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Oh boy some nice cars are coming out of the woodwork now!!
> 
> I just cannot get the same passion for a R35 GTR. Is it me??
> 
> ...



There certainly are, wish i hadn't posted mine up now :shy:

Your not alone, i can't get excited about them in the same way as a 34.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

When has been released the R35 i shipped my R34 to Endless for have brand new car .


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Lewis_08 said:


> Dont do it !! when the R35 ers get your i want the R1 lol
> 
> Oh BTW
> here is a Q for you - did nismo use any available chassis to build S1 & R1s as i have seen V-spec (BB with black engine bays) V spec 2's and as your disc "Cars owned: R.I.P.S Drag-R + The Sherbet Lemon + R34 Nur Spec R1 + R34 GTR + R32 GTR" a NUR R1 ???
> ...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Rain said:


> I THINK R1 spec can be bought/built to a R34s owner, tell them you have 34 and want the R1 package and they will fit it, at least i THINK so...
> 
> Just a quick browse on the Nismo site they now also offer R2 engine configs lol!


Correct but you cannot get the R1 suspension any more.

Just so happens I am considering selling my R1 suspension...............


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GTR Cook said:


> Lewis_08 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont do it !! when the R35 ers get your i want the R1 lol
> ...


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Iron Chef said:


>


another one  Pearl white ?
are you running the R1 ECU ??


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Do all R1s have the Nismo rear LEDs? Mine does.


.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Do all R1s have the Nismo rear LEDs? Mine does.
> 
> 
> .


so does mine , your exhaust Nismo Ne1 ?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

jeffs car gets my vote,stunning car:smokin:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I would like to remind everyone that the Best Car Competition is a GTROC Members event so if you are not currently a member you need to sign up at GTROC ? The GTR Owners Club or you will not receive any votes.



.


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Do all R1s have the Nismo rear LEDs? Mine does.
> 
> 
> .


The Nismo LED kit was released when the Z-Tunes came out in 2005, so none of the original R1 conversions came with them. They were a pretty popular option though, obviously.

To answer some other questions, you'll often hear R-Tune and R1 mentioned interchangeably, which makes things confusing, as does the fact that Nismo are notoriously poor at record keeping. 

The R1 engine package is (at rough conversion rates) about a GBP13,000 process. In some cases the owners would take their cars to Nismo Expert Shops, where the engines would be removed and sent to Omori for rebuilding to R1 specs, then sent back with all the other Nismo goodies for refitting. Some (like mine) were all done at Nismo Omori. On many R-Tunes you'll see either an Expert Shop or Omori factory decal on the sides of the car.

The R-Tune was released as a set combo of goodies including the R1 engine and R-Tune suspension, but the package deals were expensive and weren't overly popular as Nismo also gave owners the choice to pick and choose what they added to their car. Most were simply existing R34 owners who sent their cars in to be modded, like mine, and presumably like Ludders. Interestingly enough, even though 19 Z-Tunes were officially made, a well heeled R34 owner could still walk in and have an exact replica built. 

The R2 engine combo, aside from having a black crinkle-coat engine cover rather than red, is the R1 combo but using slightly larger R35 GT-R factory injectors rather than the 555cc Nismo ones in the R1, and a slightly different cam profile that apparently gives a bit more midrange, although the power stays the same.


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

bobwoolmer said:


> another one  Pearl white ?
> are you running the R1 ECU ??


Still running the R1 ECU, and it's QM1, just plain old white.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like this thread!! :squintdan


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn this thread ,sent a PM to some people in contact with Nismo for a R1/R2 engine package quote.

This will not end well for my bank balance


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

This thread is turning out to be awesome!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Iron Chef said:


> The Nismo LED kit was released when the Z-Tunes came out in 2005, so none of the original R1 conversions came with them. They were a pretty popular option though, obviously.
> 
> To answer some other questions, you'll often hear R-Tune and R1 mentioned interchangeably, which makes things confusing, as does the fact that Nismo are notoriously poor at record keeping.
> 
> ...


Thank for the info .
My engines a gold finish 
do you know if theres any difference other than colour ?










Needs a clean


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

From memory the gold crinkle was done for Nur/R1 combos later on (probably someone asked and a few other people thought it looked good) - don't quote me on it though...

As for differences, there weren't any, not that I know of anyway.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Some super nice cars in here


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Nice thread, very good reading and pics.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Great thread! Comparing this one to the "Best R35", the comments are a world apart! A lot of knowledge here


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Great thread! Comparing this one to the "Best R35", the comments are a world apart! A lot of knowledge here



Agreed, one thread, the Owners are showing enthusiasm for other cars and actually sharing knowledge, the other, well, that's not gone well! 

opcorn:


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, just went and had a read...I see what you mean. We R34 owners know that we've all already won by choosing the best sports cars rather than trying to dazzle people with horsepower figures haha

PS Posting my pics wasn't an attempt to enter btw, more just for interest's sake


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Rear shot of iron chefs 34 ! Love it !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

LOL!! R35 thread looks like a bitch fest!!



.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

if anything i would say we admire each others car for their choices as in the end we know they are all ace as they are GTRs 

its just the subtle differences that people push for we enjoy to see and respect ie-
Mattys Top Secret Competizione 
Ludders V-Spec II Nur R1
etc etc


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Worth a mention I guess but my favourites include those belonging to..

- Terje
- Johnny O
- Tangomatt 
- r33 v-spec
- GoingGTR
- And NickM's former Mines Stage 2 34GTR which I think is in Fiji now?

Here is GoingGTR's 34.. Lovely!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

So many quality 34s, going to be hard to vote for just one of them!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

The R35 threads an absolute pi55 take. 

Some gorgeous R34s here :thumbsup: Decisions decisions!


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Hm...so my bayside blue R34 GTR Vspec with full Nismo engine built by Reinik Japan and full Nismo exterior including full conversion to Vspec II Nur spec along with full Ohlins suspension and 19" bronze TE37s does not qualify either as it's not been to a GTROC meet yet and also I am not a full paid up member.

Well looks like I can't post up pics then - LOL

Great thread and some brilliant cars on here, no doubt.

TSDave's MPIII Top Secret Competizione R gets my vote, awesome car!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Kadir said:


> - And NickM's former Mines Stage 2 34GTR which I think is in Fiji now?


Yep it's still in Fiji


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^What a car. Hope life is treating you good Nick..


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Kadir said:


> ^^What a car. Hope life is treating you good Nick..


Now have a 6wk old son and things are great 

I guess you're not a member? If you are and you're not entering you're mad  Still a huge fan of Terje's R34 too. :bowdown1:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

RXXXIV said:


> Hm...so my bayside blue R34 GTR Vspec with full Nismo engine built by Reinik Japan and full Nismo exterior including full conversion to Vspec II Nur spec along with full Ohlins suspension and 19" bronze TE37s does not qualify either as it's not been to a GTROC meet yet and also I am not a full paid up member.
> 
> Well looks like I can't post up pics then - LOL
> 
> ...


Who cares, post some pics anyway!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Many thanks Kadir and Nick Both your cars are stunning and there are so much passion about the Skyling Gtr cars:thumbsup:
A picture of my 34..


Terje.


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

RXXXIV said:


> Hm...so my bayside blue R34 GTR Vspec with full Nismo engine built by Reinik Japan and full Nismo exterior including full conversion to Vspec II Nur spec along with full Ohlins suspension and 19" bronze TE37s does not qualify either as it's not been to a GTROC meet yet and also I am not a full paid up member.
> 
> Well looks like I can't post up pics then - LOL
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as you RXXXIV,not being a full paid up member, or appearing at a GTROC meet this year,so I can't enter my car either. I don't think that I have seen the latest pictures of your car,but from your description above it hardly needs any, as it sounds fabulous to me.
By the way thanks for your comment about my car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

NickM said:


> Now have a 6wk old son and things are great
> 
> I guess you're not a member? If you are and you're not entering you're mad  Still a huge fan of Terje's R34 too. :bowdown1:


Oh congratulations!! That is brilliant news. Hoping the little one and Mum are in the very best of health!! :wavey:

Terje; that picture is awesome. We need more!! :bowdown1:


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Am not a paid member but loading pics for viewing. Love all 34's here. Kudos to all owners.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

be-as well


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Chaps all of you can solve your problems by joining the club http://www.gtroc.org/amember/signup/index/c/
and coming along to the Jap Show Finale which would give us the best spread of cars ever seen!! http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/168426-jap-show-finale.html


.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

xxfr said:


> Am not a paid member but loading pics for viewing. Love all 34's here. Kudos to all owners.




I never liked the r34 in silver but that just looks awesome!!!!

Neil


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

i dident take any pictures at totb, so carnt provide a pic wen i was at the shows.






































Need a better camera i think iphones are okay.


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

I still think Bayside Blue is the sexiest colour for R34s, along with Midnight Purple II (rather than III). Interesting to see how many of you guys are running LMGT4s too - I went from 18x9.5 up to 19x10.5 and am very happy I did. They fill the guards so nicely (and are bloody hard to find these days!).

Ludders, I would come to the show, but it might be a little tricky from where I am  Looking forward to seeing the pics!

PS No-one has picked what makes mine a little bit special yet


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Taven888 said:


> i dident take any pictures at totb, so carnt provide a pic wen i was at the shows.


Are you in this?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Iron Chef said:


> Ludders, I would come to the show, but it might be a little tricky from where I am  Looking forward to seeing the pics!


Plenty of boats coming this way!!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Iron Chef said:


> PS No-one has picked what makes mine a little bit special yet


Rear glass is not tinted??

Cannot tell if it is LHD?


.


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

It's RHD, correct on the window tint, that's a start


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Iron Chef said:


> It's RHD, correct on the window tint, that's a start


It's not actually a R1?


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

Haha it's definitely an R1, I wouldn't be caught dead running the stickers without it...

Sorry, I'm whoring this thread up a bit, perhaps I should start a separate thread, Ludders?


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Iron Chef said:


> Haha it's definitely an R1, I wouldn't be caught dead running the stickers without it...
> 
> Sorry, I'm whoring this thread up a bit, perhaps I should start a separate thread, Ludders?


Only a random guess as yours also has V-Spec stickers too so just had a wild stab....:chuckle:


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Meh, go on then 

At japfest taken by someone else


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ludders said:


> Are you in this?


Thats mine on the left ,, the one that guys looking at!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Rain said:


> Matty needs some competition maybe


Haha ...give me £130k and i'l give him some competition 

You take a gem (34gtr) and incrust it into a golden crown (about £80k to 90k of upgraded parts) and that my friends gives you a show stopper ...simple!!


----------



## kadracing (Jun 6, 2010)

Iron Chef said:


> I still think Bayside Blue is the sexiest colour for R34s, along with Midnight Purple II (rather than III). Interesting to see how many of you guys are running LMGT4s too - I went from 18x9.5 up to 19x10.5 and am very happy I did. They fill the guards so nicely (and are bloody hard to find these days!).
> 
> Ludders, I would come to the show, but it might be a little tricky from where I am  Looking forward to seeing the pics!
> 
> PS No-one has picked what makes mine a little bit special yet


Gee, black mirrors, and by the looks of it no rear windscreen wiper, any air con??
Would it have an N in it????


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

Hahaha you are a smart man...are you from Australia by any chance kadracing?? First post I see


----------



## kadracing (Jun 6, 2010)

Iron Chef said:


> Hahaha you are a smart man...are you from Australia by any chance kadracing?? First post I see


Gee I was trying to be sneaky. But we will see who else knows about exotica Iron Chef!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Fellas some absolutely lovely motors :thumbsup: I really can't choose lol. Drawn to Johnny O's as it just looks awesome and I love bayside blue  that said they are all sooooo good.

Think I have run with GTR Cooks before I had the GTR and must say its a lovely example.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Think we did just say 2 pics

Lol

Good 34s


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

Matty, just for history's sake, the Nismo tail lights in the rear shot of my car came courtesy of you many moons ago


----------



## poloaa009 (May 9, 2012)

Come on rain get some pictures up of your z-tune.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

poloaa009 said:


> Come on rain get some pictures up of your z-tune.


Although I love Rain's Z Tune and would love to see more of it......:bowdown1:

He would not be able to enter due to not attending the GTROC events that is needed for entry


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Iron Chef said:


> Matty, just for history's sake, the Nismo tail lights in the rear shot of my car came courtesy of you many moons ago


yeah i know ;-)


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

All sizes | Gumball 3000 - R34 GTR | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Shaun's R34 has to be one of the best too see above link to when he entered the Gumball... or is it the same car as posted earlier GoingGTR did shaun sell his?.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

blue34 said:


> All sizes | Gumball 3000 - R34 GTR | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Shaun's R34 has to be one of the best too see above link to when he entered the Gumball... or is it the same car as posted earlier GoingGTR did shaun sell his?.


Have admired his car many times over the years. More pics please


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

in my opinion for choice the best car, 4 pics are needed; trackday, exterior, interior and engine bay.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

allot of people wont be willing to track their cars though cant imagine seeing many Z-Tunes etc on track now-adays


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

trackday or other car event pic same thing, like wrote in the main rules on the first page.


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

what do you think of these 3 r34's


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

williamdv said:


> what do you think of these 3 r34's


Very nice cars but unless they are yours, this is the wrong thread.


----------



## MarkBBr34gtr (Sep 1, 2012)

So many nice cars spoiled for my best 34


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wat about award for best newbi lol.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

when does the poll go up?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Final list of cars goes up tomorrow on GTROC ? The GTR Owners Club


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

all look stunning!! thats my vote!!


----------



## kadracing (Jun 6, 2010)

Well Iron Chef, they haven't guessed the importance of your car yet.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

entry now closed


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Taven888 said:


> Wat about award for best newbi lol.


Nice car - and if it was a best garage comp you'd do also pretty well!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Many amazing R34s built with passion here but there is just something to johnny_0s Endless BB 750ps GTR.

Someone said R35s dont quite give that feeling compared to Skylines and I agree with whoever said that (Yes I´m too lazy to go back and check who it was). After all the true GTR were the Skylines!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Many amazing R34s built with passion here but there is just something to johnny_0s Endless BB 750ps GTR.
> 
> Someone said R35s dont quite give that feeling compared to Skylines and I agree with whoever said that (Yes I´m too lazy to go back and check who it was). After all the true GTR were the Skylines!


Don't start the R35 lot off again.  :chuckle:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Don't start the R35 lot off again.  :chuckle:


LOL Sorry mate, didnt mean to insult your beautiful yellow R35.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

.::TopSky::. said:


> LOL Sorry mate, didnt mean to insult your beautiful yellow R35.


It's not me mate... it's the others. :thumbsup:


----------

